# False negative preg. test or precocious udder?



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

I have a 3 year old nubian who we were unable to get settled. I did a CIDR protocol with her and still nothing, so last fall I put her in with my boys where she has lived ever sense. We have the goats very close to the house and garden so I observed heat cycles and noted them as I hate pen breeding. The last heat I observed was February. Late may I noticed what looked like a small udder developing and it looked and felt normal, not lopsided in any way. I also noticed that she was looking a little rotund. We were doing CAE testing so I sent her blood in for biopryn preg. test this June. All the while her udder has been getting larger consistently and she has been gaining weight on the same feed. The results came back a strong NEGATIVE and indicate that she is open. I ordered Cistorelin and some more lute...but I'm second guessing whether I should rely on the results and lute her at this point. Has anyone had a doe actually be pregnant who tested negative? I doubt I would be seeing this much mammary development if she weren't 30 days bred yet either. The udder doesn't seem like a precocious udder either...it's very balanced and not hard nor overly fluid filled, just looks like a first freshener developing a mammary. should I rely on the results and get her bred, retest now or wait a month and see what happens?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

could be false pregnancy as well..not sure if the test would be positive? her body would think its pregnant so Im wondering? I would go on the safe side...IF she took in February she would be due next month...I would wait...or send in another blood sample to be sure before proceeding..


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

My 3yo doe had a miscarriage two years ago and made a small udder. This year she came into milk when everyone else kidded. She has an even udder and is producing 2-3lbs of milk. I haven't tasted it and I've just been occasionally milking her to take pressure off. 

So she could be spontaneously lactating and the test was right. I'd just wait the month or retest.


----------



## melah (Jun 21, 2015)

What does that mean like you can look pregnant and not be pregnant at all looks can deceive but I do agree it could be a positive but also it could be a negative to.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

If it were me, I would retest before I started adding hormones into her.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Just adding my two cents here... I would wait a month then re-test her. I wouldn't add any other hormones
Until I double or even triple checked.
But, then again, I've always tried to stay on the safe side.


Kayla Renee


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Yeah...i picked up the hormones but i dont really want nov to january kids either...lol. i think i will wait until mid september to rebreed if she isnt settled and run another preg test early august just to be sure.


----------

